# How To: OG Bent Forks



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

Wassup Layitlow family. Here is a contribution to a movement I love so much and that gave me so much. For those of you looking for that OG look on your bike. Any and all questions are welcome.
1) First start off with a set of springer forks LONGER than the length you want on the finished product (you'll understand later). I'll be using a set of OG krate springer forks.


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's what I use to bend. It is a 1/2" EMT pipe bender.


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

This is how they look before being bent. Obviously too long.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

You have to use a shorter truss rod and bend the longer fork legs to fit. This lowers the bike in the process.























To the left is the fork leg with shorter truss rod before being bent.







Next we're gona bend these badboys


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

One of the most critical parts to properly bending is to make sure whatever you do on one leg you do exactly that on the other or they won't look the same. Lets start by first making reference marks.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinncity_@Mar 28 2010, 03:41 PM~17025362
> *Wassup Layitlow family. Here is a contribution to a movement I love so much and that gave me so much. For those of you looking for that OG look on your bike. Any and all questions are welcome.
> 1)  First start off with a set of springer forks LONGER than the length you want on the finished product (you'll understand later).  I'll be using a set of OG krate springer forks.
> 
> ...


24"?


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

Place in the bender...







and before you bend... look at the pipe and make sure it is being fed perfectly straight into the bender. This requires a pretty good eye. This next pic shows how you do NOT want it to look as you bend :nono:








This is how it SHOULD look







:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

Now I couldn't take pics of myself bending but I will do my best to describe the process. Hold the bender upside down like it was pictured with the pipe in it with the foot of the bender pushed into the ground.
Next step is also very important. Do not pull down on the forks to bend. Place your hands as close as you can to the start of the bend and slowly push down making sure the pipe doesn't sway to make a crooked bend. If you do not do this properly you WILL put ugly kinks in the bend and ruin the forks.
Keeping the pressure as close as possible to the bend is what prevents unwanted kinks. The further away you place your hands from the pressure point, the greater chance of you getting kinks in your bend.
Hope this helps :x:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :boink: :drama:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the result of the first bend. As you can see, I didn't bend it enough to fit the shorter truss rod. This is OK as long as both bends match. We'll just throw them back in the bender and bend some more. :biggrin:








The good thing is if you under bend or even if you over bend (unless you totally screwed up of course) you can always "massage" the pipe into place with bender.


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the next try. Still not enough bend. Almost there. This is the most meticulous part.







:angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

:h5: Got it! See how the top and bottom holes match perfectly.







Lets bolt 'em up and see how they look hno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good topic i need to go buy a pipe bender now.


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: I like it! The finished bend. Just needs chrome.




































I really hope this helped. This brings back precious memories of when I used to fix up bikes as a youngster. Stay tuned for my upcoming projects. KEEP IT OG!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

that looks sick..tx


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice topic!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for taking time out to share your knowledge


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i want to do this to but was always to scared to mess them up now i know what tools to use i was going to put it in a vise and heat them till i liked but never did


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

CAME OUT DOPE HOMIE  

SOME FOOLS OUT THERE STILL DONT KNOW WASUP WITH O.G BENT FORKS


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

good topic :biggrin: 

we need more of these


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: that was dope. A+


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

How long in inches is the fork legs have to be


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

before






after i think i might bend alittle more


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 592144
> before
> View attachment 592145
> after i think i might bend alittle more


When I had the ones on freaky behavior bent,I had them use 20" supports bars as a guide


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> When I had the ones on freaky behavior bent,I had them use 20" supports bars as a guide


thanks for tip i was thinking of making some custom sq twisted rods not sure yet


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Always wondered how people got those forks. Thanks for ur knowledge homie


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

used a 24" Schwinn krate fork and bent them using this technique to straight china fork support bar and then rechromed...method work great:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how much for em forks


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Any for sale?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Made these for my nephew


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

do I need to heat the fork to make it bend ? cause I tried to bend and nothing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

viejitocencoast said:


> do I need to heat the fork to make it bend ? cause I tried to bend and nothing


Did u use a pipe bender


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea but not sure if I'm doin it rite ,don't wanna mess up da fork


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

viejitocencoast said:


> Yea but not sure if I'm doin it rite ,don't wanna mess up da fork


What I did for mine was I used a Original 26' Schwinn fork for (made of better quality material) and replaced the the head tube with one of a 20' springer fork, After I bent it with a pipe bender I cut and shaped the front bars with shorter ones of the 20 inch springer fork, So i used 2 forks to make one


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

Mannie Fre$h said:


> What I did for mine was I used a Original 26' Schwinn fork for (made of better quality material) and replaced the the head tube with one of a 20' springer fork, After I bent it with a pipe bender I cut and shaped the front bars with shorter ones of the 20 inch springer fork, So i used 2 forks to make one


yea that's wat im tring to do make 1 out of 2


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's my 20" with 26" bent forks...










And Freaky Behavior 










And Baloos Jungle with 20" bent forks


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
og schwinn bent forks 125 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Est.1979 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> og schwinn bent forks 125 shipped



Damn it....I need to get these....


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Freshly bent schwinn forks


----------



## dat bastid (Dec 7, 2013)

This thread helped confirm some bad ideas I've had... Thanks.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1031634&stc=1&d=1390270958
Used this method all the time


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

u wanna sell em ?lol


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

PHXKSTM said:


> View attachment 1028841
> Freshly bent schwinn forks


 u wanna sell em ? lol


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Damn it....I need to get these....


It's a long shot but do you still have these? If so pm me


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> og schwinn bent forks 125 shipped


Will these fit a 20 inch tire & fender? i have a bent fork but it wont clear the fender.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

OG forks are the best.....


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

ChemSchwinn said:


> Will these fit a 20 inch tire & fender? i have a bent fork but it wont clear the fender.


They sure did...


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool topic


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

My old og forks


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

This is one badass 16"


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> This is one badass 16"


Yeah I was tired of face parts so I went old school lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> Yeah I was tired of face parts so I went old school lol


Can't go wrong with OG parts...


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Can't go wrong with OG parts...


 that right bro cant go wrong i love OG parts not really into all that laser cut shit especially those ugly laser cut wheels everybody putting on there lowrider bikes now a days love the old school lowrider bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MR.559 said:


> My old og forks


Dave in the background. What's up Gilly.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Dave in the background. What's up Gilly.


That's his brother jimmy lol saying damn those topdogs lmao jk what's up raul


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Me an mike from kaos kustoms did my sons


----------



## zikeone04 (Jun 18, 2014)

schwinncity said:


> You have to use a shorter truss rod and bend the longer fork legs to fit. This lowers the bike in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the size of the truss rod or support bars? the shorter one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

zikeone04 said:


> what is the size of the truss rod or support bars? the shorter one.


20"


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Doe anyone have any of these forks for sale?


----------

